# Getting a Chainsaw ticket



## Gab250 (May 16, 2010)

Hey, I'm based in australia, and I'm having a bit of a hard time finding any work, so I thought I might try to get my chainsaw ticket, just wondering who offers the training for em? what does it cost to get one? Would any government assistance be available to help me get one? and when I've got one, how would I go about getting work in the industry?

Cheers, Gab


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 16, 2010)

What is a chainsaw ticket?
Jeff


----------



## beowulf343 (May 16, 2010)

Isn't that what the cops will give you if you start up a saw in a fancy neighborhood before 7am on Sunday mornings?


----------



## Gab250 (May 16, 2010)

haha very funny, due to Australia's strict laws regarding occupational health and saftey, you are supposed to do a training course and get a "ticket" before you can start working for a tree service or whatever.

Gab


----------



## Bermie (May 16, 2010)

Check your local TAFE college...or do a google search for chainsaw training, there should be some independant training providers around as well.

Going through a TAFE, they would have career advice and assistance I would think.

There are some full time Aussies on here, they might chime in soon, Alternately you could check Tree World, the OZ based arborist forum...this one is mainly Americans!


----------



## tree md (May 16, 2010)

And people in our own industry want more regulation here... Ha!

That's just what we need, another bureaucracy to issue "chainsaw tickets" and of course more government employees to oversee the government assistance program to obtain said tickets.

Not knocking you for posting buddy and I wish you well. I just hope all the folks here asking for more regulation and government oversight will see where it can end up. 

Better not fire up that 361 comrade, big brother is watching...


----------



## pbtree (May 17, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> What is a chainsaw ticket?
> Jeff



Something required by a governmental department of condescending paternalism....


----------



## dingeryote (May 17, 2010)

pbtree said:


> Something required by a governmental department of condescending paternalism....



AKA "Tax receipt".


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## auswrks (May 17, 2010)

This link may help http://www.intrainingsystems.com.au/
Cheershttp://www.arboristsite.com/images/smilies/dizzy.gif


----------



## mattfr12 (May 17, 2010)

you get them if your chainsaw is really fast like mine


----------



## Addie (May 17, 2010)

would check the diaphragms and gaskets and make sure you have them installed correctly. The metering diaphragm which is one with the metal plate on it has a gasket between it and the carb. body. the pump diaphragm which is the flat one with a couple of flaps on it goes directly to the carb. body with a gasket on top of it next to cover.


----------



## Bermie (May 17, 2010)

Laugh all you like guys...I've got my 'tickets' from the UK...a comprehensive system of training and independent PRACTICAL assessment that helps make sure someone operating a chainsaw and carrying out tree work for hire has the basic practical competence to work safely and correctly.

Not saying its perfect by any means, but at least possession of the qualification proves you had the skills to pass the assessment, so back out at work you have half a clue!


----------



## lxt (May 17, 2010)

WOW... bermie...over here many home owners cut firewood for heating through out the year!! chainsaws, guns, freedom of speech & a beer after work are common place!

a chainsaw ticket????? I guess I can understand if someone has never ran one before getting some training...but a mandatory ticket before you can work?



LXT..................


----------



## BC WetCoast (May 17, 2010)

tree md said:


> And people in our own industry want more regulation here... Ha!
> 
> That's just what we need, another bureaucracy to issue "chainsaw tickets" and of course more government employees to oversee the government assistance program to obtain said tickets.
> 
> ...



You don't see it, but it's coming. Chainsaw tickets or certification will be required by your worker compensation insurance carriers. In many places, such as BC, this happens to be a government agency. Thus the better trained the people are, the fewer injuries the insurance provider has to pay for. How do you prove training? Through certification. 

If you are unemployed, what is a good way to better your opportunity for employment get training and certification. Here in BC, you need to have certification for several 'jobs', such as first aid, fork lift operation. 

We now have faller certification that is mandated by Worksafe BC (the worker compensation insurance agency). No employee on the job can fall a tree greater than 8" diameter without certification. Certified Utility arborists automatically get certification due to their apprenticeship. Other arborists can challenge the exam based on experience (costs $1200 to challenge the exam). The full course costs mega $. I've heard rumours between $10 and 25K but don't have confirmation. 

Why was this done? It was due to a large number of deaths in the forest industry a few years ago. The government was pressured into doing something to prevent further deaths, so it set up a Forest Safety Board in conjunction to Worksafe BC. After years of fighting and negotiation, arborists are now being brought under this umbrella, primarily because there is no regional trade organization that can lobby on behalf of the arborist community.

The takehome message, in my opinion, is that if the industry doesn't do a good job of managing safety on its own, then the politicians will see it as their 'duty' to make your job safer.


----------



## highasatree (May 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with Chain saw certification...All my employees have went through a 1 day course on operation and safety of a chainsaw...Its going that way up here.


----------



## Brodie (May 18, 2010)

Hi Gab,
I am based in NSW and did my all my training through TAFE which included the chainsaw certification.
I would suggest that if you are looking to get into the industry and are serious about it go to your local TAFE and they can tell you where the course runs. 
As for assistance from the government well half your luck trying to get that, see your problem is that you want to work so for some reason they wont invest in that (thats basically what happened to me) but I dont know your situation. TAFE will also be able to help you get some assistance if you are eligible.

Keep us posted with the progress, Brodie


----------



## Rftreeman (May 18, 2010)

people in this industry aren't the ones that need it, it's the jackass that doesn't know squat and goes to wall-mart and buys a ladder and a wild thing and tries to do his own tree work and ends up injured or dead.......


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 18, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> people in this industry aren't the ones that need it, it's the jackass that doesn't know squat and goes to wall-mart and buys a ladder and a wild thing and tries to do his own tree work and ends up injured or dead.......



Gonna try to rep that in a minute- But!, When you hire a new employee, do you have a check-list of qualifications that need to be worked on and signed off? If I get a green guy with a good attitude and willingness to learn, I feel that my guys and me can provide more knowledge than the guy at the store!
And you need a valid drivers license!
Jeff, CTSP 

And yeah, Treevet is gonna blast me for being forth-right!
He likes the word "Forth-right"
Jeff, CTSP,


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 18, 2010)

Ha! I did get to rep it! I must of been spreading around so I can give it to guys that know what they are talking about. Ya'll know who I mean.
Jeff, CTSP ( yeah, and a cert ISA #WE-7624A) Oh man, go easy on me!


----------



## tree md (May 18, 2010)

I have one excellent sawman who is the only one allowed to use the large saws. I try to work with the greener guys and let them watch me and explain to them what I am doing while I run the saw (when I have time). In situations where there is potential for kickback (Like cutting in proximity to chain link fence) I just do the cutting myself. The other guys can use the smaller saws and I should probably let them use the big saws more but either my main saw hand or myself are always doing the cutting. It's just a time thing. We all have our tasks and everything just jives better when everyone is doing their regular tasks. I would never turn a new guy loose with a saw without watching him and see if he knows what he is doing. You can usually tell that in about 2 minutes if not less.


----------



## Brodie (May 18, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> people in this industry aren't the ones that need it, it's the jackass that doesn't know squat and goes to wall-mart and buys a ladder and a wild thing and tries to do his own tree work and ends up injured or dead.......



Exactly. Every injury they get from doing the wrong or stupid thing goes on to our industry tally and that is the reason we need to get "tickets" for nearly everything we do. Now here in Australia we need tickets for EWP's 12m and up, how many of us in industry have had an accident with one. I bet its not in the double figures however the home owner that hires one and doesnt bother to set the outriggers and the thing tips over well thats on our reccornd and we have to waste a couple of days doing a course for something we have been doing most of our lives.


----------



## Rftreeman (May 19, 2010)

jefflovstrom said:


> Gonna try to rep that in a minute- But!, When you hire a new employee, do you have a check-list of qualifications that need to be worked on and signed off? If I get a green guy with a good attitude and willingness to learn, I feel that my guys and me can provide more knowledge than the guy at the store!
> And you need a valid drivers license!
> Jeff, CTSP
> 
> ...


no check-list, I have trained a few over the years though...


----------



## Apocalypsse (May 19, 2010)

Gab250 said:


> Hey, I'm based in australia, and I'm having a bit of a hard time finding any work, so I thought I might try to get my chainsaw ticket, just wondering who offers the training for em? what does it cost to get one? Would any government assistance be available to help me get one? and when I've got one, how would I go about getting work in the industry?
> 
> Cheers, Gab



I also live in Victoria, go check out NMIT for Maintain and Operate Chainsaws. There is no chainsaw ticket course as there is no chainsaw ticket in Victoria.



Gab250 said:


> haha very funny, due to Australia's strict laws regarding occupational health and saftey, you are supposed to do a training course and get a "ticket" before you can start working for a tree service or whatever.
> 
> Gab



Whoever told you that has no clue what they're on about. You dont need one, its just advisable that you have done some sort of short course on chainsaw use so in the event you cut yourself WorkSafe comes after you instead of your employer. Theres a *LOT* of people out there who havent done chainsaw courses and are working on tree crews. As I said above, there is no chainsaw 'ticket', the best you can do are small and large tree felling modules as part of the Arboriculture courses which you should be doing in their entirety.


----------



## Bermie (May 19, 2010)

lxt said:


> WOW... bermie...over here many home owners cut firewood for heating through out the year!! chainsaws, guns, freedom of speech & a beer after work are common place!
> 
> a chainsaw ticket????? I guess I can understand if someone has never ran one before getting some training...but a mandatory ticket before you can work?
> 
> ...



I have no problem with homeowners, there is no way to regulate them...live and let live...or die, access to chemicals and pesticide application falls in here too! You decide to do it yourself on a Saturday...go for it...just please try to be careful.

I work in an unregulated environment...but was trained in a regulated one. My 'tickets' put me a cut above the rest of the hacking rabble. I have seen SO much hackage by people who are charging good money to provide 'tree work'...some kind of training and practical assessment has to be a step forward towards ensuring people get what the THINK they are paying for. 

Mind you, there is an onus on us to educate the consumer...I try, and slowly the message is getting out there, question the person who says he can 'cut your trees', and reject substandard work. There is good work being done here by guys with only on the job training...good for them! And given the standards, most of them could challenge the practical assessment and attain a 'piece of paper' (international) to validate what they are already doing.


----------



## jefflovstrom (May 19, 2010)

Bermie said:


> I have no problem with homeowners, there is no way to regulate them...live and let live...or die, access to chemicals and pesticide application falls in here too! You decide to do it yourself on a Saturday...go for it...just please try to be careful.
> 
> I work in an unregulated environment...but was trained in a regulated one. My 'tickets' put me a cut above the rest of the hacking rabble. I have seen SO much hackage by people who are charging good money to provide 'tree work'...some kind of training and practical assessment has to be a step forward towards ensuring people get what the THINK they are paying for.
> 
> Mind you, there is an onus on us to educate the consumer...I try, and slowly the message is getting out there, question the person who says he can 'cut your trees', and reject substandard work. There is good work being done here by guys with only on the job training...good for them! And given the standards, most of them could challenge the practical assessment and attain a 'piece of paper' (international) to validate what they are already doing.



You make it sound like the "ticket" shows you know how to properly prune. I doubt it does, we have ISA cert, Treeworker and Arborist here. This ticket thing sounds bogus.
Jeff


----------

